# Noir Released !!



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 21, 2017)

We've always loved the sound of jazz-influenced film scores. The orchestral approach to jazz harmony has a
romantic flair that is irresistible and has easily stood the test of time. We just can't get enough of sweeping
string passages, the sound of a trumpet's harmon mute, a big band sax section, flugelhorn and trombones with
french horns. For many years we've felt the urge to create a product encompassing this style of music and now
we have

Noir is our first foray into what hopefully will turn out to be a new line in the Sonokinetic range. As always we
have added some twists to our existing engine, but in this case it was more of a rewrite. For those familiar with
our other orchestral libraries, Noir is different! Because of the nature of the musical content we decided to
deviate from our usual four high-mid-low presets and go more in the vein of the atonal Espressivo, with 12
preset keys that each hold a single performance. This makes it even easier to combine different presets and
experiment with intertwining melodies and harmonies, which achieves a more horizontal composing process. A
lot of thought when into how to translate this concept into a useable interface and we hope you like what we've
come up with and encourage this new direction.

In Noir we put all three recorded orchestral sections in a single Section instrument, which makes combining
different instrument groups super easy, and of course we have our trusted randomize button that will serve up
twelve fresh phrases with every press.

There are two instruments in Noir, the solos come separately. Solos are a collection of improvisations on Tenor
Saxophone, Trumpet (with harmon mute), Flugelhorn, Clarinet and Piano that are recorded in the same hall as
the main instrument. The performances blend perfectly with the phrase material in the Sections instrument, or
can stand perfectly well on their own with a gorgeous sound and intuitive no-fuss interfacing.
Producing Noir was a massive effort, and we consider it a new milestone. We hope you feel the same way!


Overview



Demos



Further videos are available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/

Noir is NKS compatible and will also run in the free Kontakt Player version 5.7.1 and above.


*In addition to the release of Noir today, we are delighted to announce that ALL our current catalog has been upgraded to be NKS compatible and will run in the free Kontakt Player 5.7.1 and above. To celebrate this milestone, we are running a HUGE sale across our entire catalog with 50% discounts on all single purchases. Noir is also discounted by 50% to €149.90 during this promotion. There is a special 25 instrument bundle available with 85% discount that contains 2 new libraries available on early access; The Oud, and The Watchmaker. Both these libraries will become available for general release on March 1st.*







*The good news doesn't stop there! ALL existing owners of the products now upgraded will receive a FREE NKS compatible, Kontakt Player update added to their account over the coming weeks.*

More details are available from: https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/


----------



## Vovique (Aug 21, 2017)

Excellento


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

Fantastico


----------



## reutunes (Aug 21, 2017)

Can't wait to play with this!


----------



## Iskra (Aug 21, 2017)

Intriguing...


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 21, 2017)

Much more now heading to this end of the orchestra recently, not complaining though!


----------



## Fleer (Aug 21, 2017)

As long as they add Blanc afterwards.


----------



## procreative (Aug 21, 2017)

So is this Sonokinetic's take on that other swing_ing_ library?


----------



## muk (Aug 21, 2017)

'Classical orchestral' sampling? Looking forward to it. I really like the sound of your orchestral libraries. I think it pays off that you record in a concert hall. And 'Neo Noir' - intriguing.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 22, 2017)

hmm "classical" and "neo noir"? interesting. maybe something along the lines of this?


----------



## Paul Owen (Aug 22, 2017)

Where's the "neo" coming from? It's just "Noir" peeps. Sonokinetic gave Don Bodin a smack down tweet for calling it "Neo Noir" earlier on.


----------



## procreative (Aug 22, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> Where's the "neo" coming from? It's just "Noir" peeps. Sonokinetic gave Don Bodin a smack down tweet for calling it "Neo Noir" earlier on.



Actually they are calling it "Neo Noir" themselves, takes a look at their FB post...


----------



## Iskra (Aug 22, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> Where's the "neo" coming from? It's just "Noir" peeps. Sonokinetic gave Don Bodin a smack down tweet for calling it "Neo Noir" earlier on.


In the first post opening this thread, Sonokinetic wrote:
"Coming soon to www.sonokinetic.net *classical and neo noir orchestral sampling*. We aim to have this latest edition in our unique sampling line coming to you after the summer. More details to follow. Stay tuned!"
Sure, the name of the library is Noir, and I actually don't really now what neo noir is (_noir est du noir_), but they started with that neologism. 

Edit: Procreative beat me to it!


----------



## Paul Owen (Aug 22, 2017)

Iskra said:


> In the first post opening this thread, Sonokinetic wrote:
> "Coming soon to www.sonokinetic.net *classical and neo noir orchestral sampling*. We aim to have this latest edition in our unique sampling line coming to you after the summer. More details to follow. Stay tuned!"
> Sure, the name of the library is Noir, and I actually don't really now what neo noir is (_noir est du noir_), but they started with that neologism.
> 
> Edit: Procreative beat me to it!



I was referring to the title. It's "NOIR". I know that the sampling is classic and Neo Noir.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 22, 2017)

Paul Owen said:


> I was referring to the title. It's "NOIR". I know that the sampling is classic and Neo Noir.



what are you talking about? we're referring to the the words "classical" and "neo noir" as used in their original post. No one was suggesting that the title was "Classical" or "Neo Noir"


----------



## moosethree (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmmm. Noir + Swing More + Broadway Lites


check this out


----------



## Iskra (Oct 24, 2017)

No news regarding this so far? Or did I missed an official announcement completely?


----------



## playz123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Iskra said:


> No news regarding this so far? Or did I missed an official announcement completely?


Son announced a few weeks ago there would be a slight delay.....and for a very good reason.....the birth of his child. Stayed tuned!


----------



## Iskra (Oct 24, 2017)

playz123 said:


> the birth of his child.


Whoops, I saw it now on their newsfeed: congratulations on the baby!! (hope you're getting a bit of sleep  )


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Oct 24, 2017)

I assume this is a phrase based production.


----------



## DMerkel (Oct 26, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> I assume this is a phrase based production.


 
Are you referring to the baby or the upcoming library?!?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 1, 2017)

DMerkel said:


> Are you referring to the baby or the upcoming library?!?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)



I make the joke and you get all the laughs. WTF???? :D


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 20, 2017)

Any news on this yet please? It's about the only library I'm interested in ATM. Want to hear something soon if possible. Many thanks.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 20, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> Any news on this yet please? It's about the only library I'm interested in ATM. Want to hear something soon if possible. Many thanks.



February 16th 2018


----------



## Vovique (Nov 20, 2017)

Good timing, I'll have enough time to save some after spending BF/Xmas budget


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 8, 2018)

Noir pre-release Cinematic. Have a listen to this marvellous library. It all worked out above our expectation and we’re proud to present that to you in about a week or so. 70GB+ (ncw compressed) samples spread over Sections and Solo instruments. Cya next week!



https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/


----------



## bill45 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds great


----------



## christerholm (Feb 8, 2018)

Will this be a fully playable library, or phrase based? Or both?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Feb 8, 2018)

sounds really great.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 8, 2018)

Here it is.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 8, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Noir pre-release Cinematic. Have a listen to this marvellous library. It all worked out above our expectation and we’re proud to present that to you in about a week or so. 70GB+ (ncw compressed) samples spread over Sections and Solo instruments. Cya next week!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/



the library sounds marvelous! i got a surprise at the distorted piano at 0:10, was it intended?


----------



## playz123 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mundano said:


> the library sounds marvelous! i got a surprise at the distorted piano at 0:10, was it intended?


And also a bit wonky at the very end?? Anyway, great sounding library!


----------



## robertGL (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds so good


----------



## Welldone (Feb 9, 2018)

christerholm said:


> Will this be a fully playable library, or phrase based? Or both?



According to this interview with Son it's phrase based:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

We've always loved the sound of jazz-influenced film scores. The orchestral approach to jazz harmony has a
romantic flair that is irresistible and has easily stood the test of time. We just can't get enough of sweeping
string passages, the sound of a trumpet's harmon mute, a big band sax section, flugelhorn and trombones with
french horns. For many years we've felt the urge to create a product encompassing this style of music and now
we have

Noir is our first foray into what hopefully will turn out to be a new line in the Sonokinetic range. As always we
have added some twists to our existing engine, but in this case it was more of a rewrite. For those familiar with
our other orchestral libraries, Noir is different! Because of the nature of the musical content we decided to
deviate from our usual four high-mid-low presets and go more in the vein of the atonal Espressivo, with 12
preset keys that each hold a single performance. This makes it even easier to combine different presets and
experiment with intertwining melodies and harmonies, which achieves a more horizontal composing process. A
lot of thought when into how to translate this concept into a useable interface and we hope you like what we've
come up with and encourage this new direction.

In Noir we put all three recorded orchestral sections in a single Section instrument, which makes combining
different instrument groups super easy, and of course we have our trusted randomize button that will serve up
twelve fresh phrases with every press.

There are two instruments in Noir, the solos come separately. Solos are a collection of improvisations on Tenor
Saxophone, Trumpet (with harmon mute), Flugelhorn, Clarinet and Piano that are recorded in the same hall as
the main instrument. The performances blend perfectly with the phrase material in the Sections instrument, or
can stand perfectly well on their own with a gorgeous sound and intuitive no-fuss interfacing.
Producing Noir was a massive effort, and we consider it a new milestone. We hope you feel the same way!


Overview



Demos





Further videos are available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/

Noir is NKS compatible and will also run in the free Kontakt Player version 5.7.1 and above.


*In addition to the release of Noir today, we are delighted to announce that ALL our current catalog has been upgraded to be NKS compatible and will run in the free Kontakt Player 5.7.1 and above. To celebrate this milestone, we are running a HUGE sale across our entire catalog with 50% discounts on all single purchases. Noir is also discounted by 50% to €149.90 during this promotion. There is a special 25 instrument bundle available with 85% discount that contains 2 new libraries available on early access; The Oud, and The Watchmaker. Both these libraries will become available for general release on March 1st.*







*The good news doesn't stop there! ALL existing owners of the products now upgraded will receive a FREE NKS compatible, Kontakt Player update added to their account over the coming weeks.*

More details available at: https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/noir/


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 15, 2018)

Don't know what to think ! Made major investment with Sonokinetic so recently. Will stay cool and go through announcement(s), and options, carefully. Further Sonokinetic purchases will be influenced heavily, in any case. Recent 'major competitor' practice of automatically crediting existing libs in 'bundle-purchases' has been most impressive. Hoping this is true here as well ?


----------



## mac (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow, the complete bundle is an amazing buy for someone with little to no sonokinetic titles! I already own the complete phrase collection, so not suitable for me unfortunately.

Quick question, will tutti be converted to NKS too?


----------



## blougui (Feb 15, 2018)

This is brillant !
I love the sound/arrangements/pôssibilities and the GUI art is a perfect match.


----------



## Trombking (Feb 15, 2018)

Great sound! Exactly my cup of tea! Ordered via Native Instruments..


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

mac said:


> Wow, the complete bundle is an amazing buy for someone with little to no sonokinetic titles! I already own the complete phrase collection, so not suitable for me unfortunately.
> 
> Quick question, will tutti be converted to NKS too?



ALL products are converted to NKS, and everybody who owns the original version will get a free serial as soon as the Native Instruments sale is over!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Don't know what to think ! Made major investment with Sonokinetic so recently. Will stay cool and go through announcement(s), and options, carefully. Further Sonokinetic purchases will be influenced heavily, in any case. Recent 'major competitor' practice of automatically crediting existing libs in 'bundle-purchases' has been most impressive. Hoping this is true here as well ?




Very good question,as a long time Sonokinetic customer who has already has most of the Sonokinetic titles,is there a komplete my bundle process that that credits previous purchases towards the Sonokinetic Komplete bundle?
Thanks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Very good question,as a long time Sonokinetic customer who has already has most of the Sonokinetic titles,is there a komplete my bundle process that that credits previous purchases towards the Sonokinetic Komplete bundle?
> Thanks



the Native Instruments bundle is not our complete bundle - although it is an extremely good deal for people looking to get into Sonokinetic products.

We are usually able to figure something out with library completions if you contact support.sonokinetic.com with your request. It won't get much better than the 50% off currently on the Native Instruments website for all single products though. Also these next two weeks our whole sales system is in the hands of NI so we can't do anything towards the Native instruments bundle...which is also a crazy good deal already if you own a couple of the products included.

hope this helps!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 15, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Very good question,as a long time Sonokinetic customer who has already has most of the Sonokinetic titles,is there a komplete my bundle process that that credits previous purchases towards the Sonokinetic Komplete bundle?
> Thanks



Would be nice, but I wouldn't expect much since the discounted price right now is quite insane.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> the Native Instruments bundle is not our complete bundle - although it is an extremely good deal for people looking to get into Sonokinetic products.
> 
> We are usually able to figure something out with library completions if you contact support.sonokinetic.com with your request. It won't get much better than the 50% off currently on the Native Instruments website for all single products though. Also these next two weeks our whole sales system is in the hands of NI so we can't do anything towards the Native instruments bundle...which is also a crazy good deal already if you own a couple of the products included.
> 
> hope this helps!



Your Reply is most heartening ... and as posted earlier, initial reaction is tempered by individual needs to review recent purchases and analyse carefully against this surprising offer. 
Seems now that even with your major 2107 holiday discounts, less content was purchased at notably higher cost ..... 

Thank-you for responding so professionally! Over time, surely this will be sorted fairly.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Your Reply is most heartening ... and as posted earlier, initial reaction is tempered by individual needs to review recent purchases and analyse carefully against this surprising offer.
> Seems now that even with your major 2107 holiday discounts, less content was purchased at notably higher cost .....
> 
> Thank-you for responding so professionally! Over time, surely this will be sorted fairly.



Thanks for understanding! For us this is a once-in-a-company-lifetime thing, I'm pretty sure these instruments will never be available at this price ever again


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for understanding! For us this is a once-in-a-company-lifetime thing, I'm pretty sure these instruments will never be available at this price ever again


So I have bought ALL of your phrase libraries, plus some like Tutti Vox, Sultan Drums, alphorn, toll, carnival, etc.. Never asked for educational discount allthough I was eligible from many other manufacturers.
I have sent you a request but i don’t know how i can beat that offer. (edited)


----------



## paoling (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm in love for what you did with Noir. Great concept and execution guys!


----------



## mac (Feb 15, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> So I have bought ALL of your phrase libraries, plus some like Tutti Vox, Sultan Drums, alphorn, toll, carnival, etc.. Never asked for educational discount allthough I was eligible from many other manufacturers.
> I have sent you a request but i don’t know how i can beat that offer except getting the capacity to resell your existing products and buying the NI package. Really feel my loyalty is not being rewarded :(



Can sonokinetic libraries be resold, because I'd also buy the bundle and sell off my current standalone titles?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

mac said:


> Can sonokinetic libraries be resold, because I'd also buy the bundle and sell off my current standalone titles?


Hi, 
To answer your question, I'm afraid our products cannot be resold. 

Also I want to emphasize one thing again in case there are misunderstandings - although the Native Instruments bundle is a crazy deal, it is not our complete bundle. 

We knew there was a risk of our regular customers feeling left out in this deal, but we feel there are a few sweeteners for you in there:
- All products are 50% off
- We purchased serial numbers for all the non-kontakt player instruments you already own, and will send everybody free kontakt player, NKS compatible versions of the products as soon as the Native Instruments deal comes to an end.
- We released Noir with a 50% discount!

As a loyal customer you will know we take customer satisfaction very seriously, and we have hesitated a good time before agreeing to this deal, but we think for us as a company it is the right thing to do at this point to move forward and keep producing products for you - it should even kickstart the development of some that have been on the backburner a bit.

We feel that these products are worth every penny of the MSRP, and people who are new to Sonokinetic are just getting an amazing deal...we will think of other ways to make it easier to swallow for the loyal customers because as you know (the Ostinato line for instance) we care about you very much!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

paoling said:


> I'm in love for what you did with Noir. Great concept and execution guys!


thanks so much, that means a lot!


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> - We purchased serial numbers for all the non-kontakt player instruments you already own, and will send everybody free kontakt player, NKS compatible versions of the products as soon as the Native Instruments deal comes to an end.



This is a big disadvantage to me. Having a long library tab already, I dread thinking of it filling up with more single instrument libraries. If there was a way to combine smaller instruments into one tab I'd be thrilled, but I realize this is probably impossible in the current system. Can't believe, being an NKS nut, I still don't wan't to upgrade.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> This is a big disadvantage to me. Having a long library tab already, I dread thinking of it filling up with more single instrument libraries. If there was a way to combine smaller instruments into one tab I'd be thrilled, but I realize this is probably impossible in the current system. Can't believe, being an NKS nut, I still don't wan't to upgrade.



Hi, if you are already using Komplete Kontrol, you can tab the libraries by vendor and only show and hide the ones you currently use.

In Kontakt, there is now an option to show and hide libraries so you can focus on ones you are using at any given time


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> This is a big disadvantage to me. Having a long library tab already, I dread thinking of it filling up with more single instrument libraries. If there was a way to combine smaller instruments into one tab I'd be thrilled, but I realize this is probably impossible in the current system. Can't believe, being an NKS nut, I still don't wan't to upgrade.



in Komplete Kontrol you can actually organise by vendor and then collapse all of them at once 
and if you use the Hide Library option they will still be accessible through the Komplete Kontrol browser...that might be a solution!


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> in Komplete Kontrol you can actually organise by vendor and then collapse all of them at once
> and if you use the Hide Library option they will still be accessible through the Komplete Kontrol browser...that might be a solution!



That could work, thanks! Anything to avoid the single .nki pile up yet still use the library!

This picture you posted is my nightmare, with the scroll bar the size of a pin... 






Thanks, again. And congrats on Noir!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> That could work, thanks! Anything to avoid the single .nki pile up yet still use the library!
> 
> This picture you posted is my nightmare...


haha yes,

I think the Komplete Kontrol bunch looks very pleasing though on the left, and the fact that it is collapsible and searchable by name or by tags for me makes the kontakt panel a bit obsolete...
I must say I really like browsing instruments on the Komplete Kontrol MKII by the way, that thing is dynamite! Really hoping for them to do a 88key version soon too


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> haha yes,
> 
> I think the Komplete Kontrol bunch looks very pleasing though on the left, and the fact that it is collapsible and searchable by name or by tags for me makes the kontakt panel a bit obsolete...
> I must say I really like browsing instruments on the Komplete Kontrol MKII by the way, that thing is dynamite! Really hoping for them to do a 88key version soon too


Yes, I'll have to migrate my thinking process soon. BTW does the announcement mean we shouldn't expect the upgrades in our accounts until after March 1st? It was a bit confusing if that was the case or just the new libraries will be released on that date. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Yes, I'll have to migrate my thinking process soon. BTW does the announcement mean we shouldn't expect the upgrades in our accounts until after March 1st? It was a bit confusing if that was the case or just the new libraries will be released on that date. Thanks for the feedback!



yes we want to have the best download experience for everybody so we decided to wait with adding the new NKS versions to everyones accounts till after the sale is over.

Noir is released today by the way


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 15, 2018)

No matter what this will be money well spent. I already own all your phrase libraries (except Noir) and several others. I will be picking up what will fill my "holes". Great stuff and fantastic deals.

If you are just starting with Sonokinetic go for the gusto! Get the package deal and then fill in the blanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 15, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> So I have bought ALL of your phrase libraries, plus some like Tutti Vox, Sultan Drums, alphorn, toll, carnival, etc.. Never asked for educational discount allthough I was eligible from many other manufacturers.
> I have sent you a request but i don’t know how i can beat that offer except getting the capacity to resell your existing products and buying the NI package. Really feel my loyalty is not being rewarded :(


Our loyalty has been rewarded many times over with the Holidays gifts that Sonokinetics has been generously giving us every year...


----------



## robertGL (Feb 15, 2018)

Super deal, and Noir sounds fabulous 

Perhaps prooven-purchased, individually-purchased products can get a significant discount for any second editions? Just an idea


----------



## procreative (Feb 15, 2018)

May I ask, there are some legacy titles like Sultan Strings that say NKS ready. Have these been updated recently?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

procreative said:


> May I ask, there are some legacy titles like Sultan Strings that say NKS ready. Have these been updated recently?


We upgraded > 20 libraries to be NKS ready for this release, and all existing owners will receive this update absolutely free


----------



## Joe Maron (Feb 15, 2018)

Even for those who purchased everything in their 12 Days of Christmas sale, this new bundle is still more than 70% off. Thanks for yet another very generous offer!


----------



## Mundano (Feb 15, 2018)

are these libraries only phrase libraries or are there dedicated orchestral sampled instruments? Thank you.


----------



## procreative (Feb 15, 2018)

Noir is very nice indeed, very clever. Minor gripe, noticed a prominent click in the Clarinet during the overview video (probably a player fidgeting or kicking their music stand). Hope there aren't too many of these!


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 15, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Our loyalty has been rewarded many times over with the Holidays gifts that Sonokinetics has been generously giving us every year...


I Ibbelieve awarding loyalty should be awarded to customers (by definition), awarding everyone is generous of Sonokinetic for sure but don"t pass as awarding customer loyalty.. Anyway i edited my post recognizing this is a commercial thread. Sorry for not recognizing earlier.


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 15, 2018)

Mundano said:


> are these libraries only phrase libraries or are there dedicated orchestral sampled instruments? Thank you.


Depending.. Noir is Phrase based.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

Mundano said:


> are these libraries only phrase libraries or are there dedicated orchestral sampled instruments? Thank you.



Hi, if you visit the NI page, the libraries are split into various categories, to help make it clearer. There are a substantial number of multi sampled instruments including our Orchestral Woodwinds and Da Capo on the orchestral side of things

The NI page is at: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/komplete/sonokinetic-offer-2018/


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 15, 2018)

I may have missed this earlier, but is Vivace no longer offered and/or supported as it is now gone from the Sonokinetic website?


----------



## Welldone (Feb 15, 2018)

How much free disk space is needed to install Noir? I tried to install it with 100gig free, but it seems to need much more free hd-space.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 15, 2018)

Welldone said:


> How much free disk space is needed to install Noir? I tried to install it with 100gig free, but it seems to need much more free hd-space.


Hmmmm .... site says 74+ Gb.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 15, 2018)

Probably 150gb to install. I usually install on a download drive and transfer to my SSD. Easier that way. Well I snagged Noir and a ton of the singles (since I own everything else). Loving some of these little gems!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

Yes, you need the 70GB space to download the rar files and then the 70GB disk space to hold the extracted library


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 15, 2018)

C.R. Rivera said:


> I may have missed this earlier, but is Vivace no longer offered and/or supported as it is now gone from the Sonokinetic website?



Yes, where is Vivace?


----------



## Leo (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh dear! The sound of Noir is like a dream, thanx Sonokinetic!!!


----------



## reutunes (Feb 16, 2018)

As some people might know, I do most of the walkthrough videos for Sonokinetic but I'm also a very fussy fella. However, when I first sat down with the beta version of Noir, my jaw just hit the floor. I haven't had that reaction to a library for a while. It really is such a stunning product and those yummy brass and string phrases are to die for.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 16, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Yes, where is Vivace?


It's funny actually  We forgot to include Vivace in the NI sale negotiations, and then when we discovered it it was too late to actually add it - and since all sales go through NI these two weeks we thought it better to remove it for a bit. We might do a special Vivace sale after the NI sales special if there's a lot of interest in that !


----------



## PeterN (Feb 16, 2018)

Guess is that Vivace was too much allover the libraries, and they got a new approach in being more specified in content? I bought Vivace in January, after sales, since it wasnt included in the sales. Just needed one sound from it, where strings, harp and flute do these runs, arps, and swarms. Hope it will become a treasure now when its sold out, uh. That being said, hopefully you guys can do something with harp included in phrases one day. That phrase stuff with magical harp arps, high strings and woods allover, aint really exist. Vivace had one phrase like this, (but it was blurry in the low end). Looking forward for something like this in the future.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> in Komplete Kontrol you can actually organise by vendor and then collapse all of them at once
> and if you use the Hide Library option they will still be accessible through the Komplete Kontrol browser...that might be a solution!


Can you use this Komplete Kontrol software/browser without any Komplete Kontrol hardware to organize your libraries?


----------



## procreative (Feb 16, 2018)

stargazer said:


> Can you use this Komplete Kontrol software/browser without any Komplete Kontrol hardware to organize your libraries?



Honestly I wouldn't if you intend to use lots of instances as you effectively have the Komplete Kontrol plugin with a Kontakt plugin inside that. Its an extra layer and if you use VEP dont even bother... it wont work unless the VEP server is on the same computer.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 16, 2018)

Reuben does a playthrough of the Sections instrument


----------



## IvanP (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds amazing! 

Does it includes the “score” view as well? For orchestration purposes, just as Sotto, Grosso, etc do 

Thank you!


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 17, 2018)

IvanP said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> Does it includes the “score” view as well? For orchestration purposes, just as Sotto, Grosso, etc do
> 
> Thank you!


yes, Ruben shows that in the videos as well.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> the Native Instruments bundle is not our complete bundle - although it is an extremely good deal for people looking to get into Sonokinetic products.


As the majority of the instruments in your World Series are not included in this bundle, I hope you will consider at some point offering a World Series bundle.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonokinetic - I own a lot of your libraries, but this one seems to be your masterpiece.
What a great phrase library containing soaring strings and cheeky muted trumpets and and and.....
All thumbs up for this one.

But I have one request for the daily work process:
Please program all upcoming libraries in 440 hz as a starting point when the user loads the Sonokinetic phrase library into Kontakt.

When I have to work on an urgent project, I always forget to set the phrase libraries to 440 hz in advance.
So they do not complement exactly with all the other tracks in my DAW - but I often notice this too late.

This would be my personal wish for your future developments.

_Amendment: Ruben is such a cool teacher with such a cool voice. I love his video presentations of your videos._


----------



## playz123 (Feb 17, 2018)

IvanP said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> Does it includes the “score” view as well? For orchestration purposes, just as Sotto, Grosso, etc do
> 
> Thank you!


Yes....c/o Score at 9:14 of the Tutorial video.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 17, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Sonokinetic - I own a lot of your libraries, but this one seems to be your masterpiece.
> What a great phrase library containing soaring strings and cheeky muted trumpets and and and.....
> All thumbs up for this one.
> 
> ...



thanks! we are pretty proud of it ourselves
We'll look into this for future libs...not sure though if it would then be annoying for people who want them on 442...
Come to think of it, I think we even forgot to put the switch in there for Noir, so Noir will be 442 unless you manually change that in the tune settings of Kontakt -> just set it to -0.06 for 440 and resave the patch and you won't have to worry about it again...


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> thanks! we are pretty proud of it ourselves
> We'll look into this for future libs...not sure though if it would then be annoying for people who want them on 442...
> Come to think of it, I think we even forgot to put the switch in there for Noir, so Noir will be 442 unless you manually change that in the tune settings of Kontakt -> just set it to -0.06 for 440 and resave the patch and you won't have to worry about it again...



This is really good to know. Thanks.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 17, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Yes....c/o Score at 9:14 of the Tutorial video.



Thank you! Missed that!


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> It's funny actually  We forgot to include Vivace in the NI sale negotiations, and then when we discovered it it was too late to actually add it - and since all sales go through NI these two weeks we thought it better to remove it for a bit. We might do a special Vivace sale after the NI sales special if there's a lot of interest in that !


That was it! I thought I was missing one other than Tutti, but I didn't see it in the list. A sale on it would be great. And I can wait until next Christmas too.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 17, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> _Amendment: Ruben is such a cool teacher with such a cool voice. I love his video presentations of your videos._



Wow - you know how to make a boy blush!


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 17, 2018)

Bought it. Downloaded it. Love it.
The only thing I'd like to have changed is the interface is too large. Way too large. I know Kontakt interfaces are getting bigger (NOVO, Output Analog Strings, etc...) but this one is so big I have to scroll up/down as the whole interface doesn't fit on my screen top to bottom. I'm hoping that might be addressed in an update. Maybe just a we bit smaller would be nice.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We'll look into this for future libs...not sure though if it would then be annoying for people who want them on 442...
> Come to think of it, I think we even forgot to put the switch in there for Noir, so Noir will be 442 unless you manually change that in the tune settings of Kontakt -> just set it to -0.06 for 440 and resave the patch and you won't have to worry about it again...



But you see the problem with the various tunings you use (e.g. 441 in Sotto, 443 in Capriccio etc.) is that first, the user has to go through each patch, change the tuning and resave it, then Batch resave, then remember to do all that again if/when the instruments are updated. I'm betting some people aren't even aware that the tunings don't match the default 440 many utilize in Kontakt by default. Yes, tuning is mentioned in the manuals, but it's very easy to overlook as well.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 17, 2018)

This is a tad shocking. I went thru every library and all tunings are different. I can’t seem to find a tuning for Minimal and some tunings aren’t even available. This sort of thing needs to be front and center page on a manual. Like BEFORE page 1.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 17, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> This is a tad shocking. I went thru every library and all tunings are different. I can’t seem to find a tuning for Minimal and some tunings aren’t even available. This sort of thing needs to be front and center page on a manual. Like BEFORE page 1.


Exactly. When Minimal is set to 442, the tuning shows -0.03, but set it to 440 and the setting changes to 0.03...not -0.06. Yes, it's only when you start looking at every library do the inconsistencies become apparent. And BTW, tuning in Minimal is only mentioned in the later addendum manual, not the original...but no reference to why we see 0.03 @ 440. Oh well, at least users will now know what do do about tuning in Noir.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 17, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Exactly. When Minimal is set to 442, the tuning shows -0.03, but set it to 440 and the setting changes to 0.03...not -0.06. Yes, it's only when you start looking at every library do the inconsistencies become apparent. And BTW, tuning in Minimal is only mentioned in the later addendum manual, not the original...but no reference to why we see 0.03 @ 440. Oh well, at least users will now know what do do about tuning in Noir.


We need to look into the tuning thing in minimal, it was added in the update where we added a bunch more stuff that we learned in Capriccio and later, if it is wrong we will send out an update that fixes that!


----------



## artomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Curious... Isn't 50% Off of $251.26 = $125.63?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 17, 2018)

Just bought the Qanun... Couldn't resist that beautiful tone.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 17, 2018)

artomatic said:


> Curious... Isn't 50% Off of $251.26 = $125.63?


Someone at NI made a mistake. The Sonokinetic website has it as 299 euros, which is actually more than $300. So, when you actually calculate it? Yeah, probably more than 50% off. 

Today, it calculates to about $372 - so around 60% off.


----------



## essay (Feb 18, 2018)

Just bought noir, plus, accordion and whistles... 

So how does this work?

I open Sonokinetic manager app to download, it asks for the activation code which I don’t have. 

Where do I get it? From NI or Sonokinetic? NI didn’t send me one. 

All my previous purchase’s activation code came from Sonokinetic. 

Yes?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 18, 2018)

essay said:


> Just bought noir, plus, accordion and whistles...
> 
> So how does this work?
> 
> ...



It sounds like you are using the old downloader. Please install the new Sonokinetic Manager from https://www.sonokinetic.net/manager/ No activation code is required.


----------



## essay (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 18, 2018)

Bought the bundle, they show up but there's no option to install from within Native Access, I can only "add" the libraries by pointing to a folder. Huh?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi,

You need to download the libraries using the Sonokinetic Manager that can be found at https://www.sonokinetic.net/manager/


----------



## playz123 (Feb 18, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Bought the bundle, they show up but there's no option to install from within Native Access, I can only "add" the libraries by pointing to a folder. Huh?


And as well, after downloading, you can copy any serial numbers you need from your account page at Sonokinetic, and then activate those libraries in Native Access using the Add Serial Number option.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 18, 2018)

Mine showed up in Native Access, I just need to download and point NA to the folders.


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Sonokinetic,
Your Oud (which is an Arabic instrument not Turkish*), Qanun could have been beautifully complemented by your other Middle Eastern instruments; the Nay and Kemenche that you simply withdrawn from the market, and never reintroduced! Any chance of reintroducing them to the market? They would make such a wonderful Oriental quartet.

* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oud


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 19, 2018)

Man, if you had Noir, Espressivo and the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit....just saying. That would be a killer trio.
Yes, I know, not all from the same developer. I was just daydreaming about making music with these 3 tools.
Or am I completely crazy in thinking that they would work well together?
Noir just sounds fantastic. I don't care if it's phrase based. Love the sound.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Is this library only phrase based?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 19, 2018)

Niah2 said:


> Is this library only phrase based?


Yes.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 19, 2018)

Niah2 said:


> Is this library only phrase based?


Don't let that hold you back. I was skeptical at first but for a phrase library it is rather flexible. Personally I see it as an auto arranger since you can play chords and the whole thing follows. It's good for getting inspirational ideas, or those phrases which are just difficult to do with regular sample libraries.


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 19, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Don't let that hold you back. I was skeptical at first but for a phrase library it is rather flexible. Personally I see it as an auto arranger since you can play chords and the whole thing follows. It's good for getting inspirational ideas, or those phrases which are just difficult to do with regular sample libraries.


I have all their phrase based libraries..
To be fair, they do tend to take your musical ideas in directions you didn’t plan to; this could be either good or bad depending on yout initial intention, i.e. are u coming with a clear musical idea you want to play or u there playing for discovery as u don’t know where to start for example.
Having said that their libraries have improved on this level with the introduction of harmonic shift. They are also making use of some of thir recent inventions that came with Espressivo.
They are also among the “good” examples in the indutry where they actually release “a version 2.0” without charging their existing customers for the upgrade. For example when they decided harmonic shift was a great feature they actually upgraded Minimal and Grosso to version 2 with this feature without charging their exisiting customers a single penny.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, I can confirm this. And their support team is awesome. I just had a special support case and they made everything possible. Great company.


----------



## etienne Mialet (Feb 19, 2018)

I listened carfully demos and watched tutorials of Noir and I like the vibe but...I am worried about usuability of the project. There is a lake of simple riffs. When you have sophisticated phrases in a section you need simple ones in other sections and I don't hear any of them. The other problem is I don't hear different tempi or dynamics in the library demos. In film Noir you find a lot of different feelings, atmospheres, here I feel the same mood in all tracks. This project is very unique and original and beautiful but I unfortunatly think it is limited. In sonokinetic "classic" library I found many vamps, patterns to built on it, I don't understand why this library didn't take the same way. It is something very common in jazz music, films noirs . I'd really like to use this library but I already know I just produce few tracks with it in a very specific genre.
(sorry for my English...)


----------



## sumskilz (Feb 19, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Hey Sonokinetic,
> Your Oud (which is an Arabic instrument not Turkish*), Qanun could have been beautifully complemented by your other Middle Eastern instruments; the Nay and Kemenche that you simply withdrawn from the market, and never reintroduced! Any chance of reintroducing them to the market? They would make such a wonderful Oriental quartet.
> 
> * https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oud


The oud was originally a Persian instrument, but more importantly, a Turkish oud is different from an Arabic oud. A Turkish oud is smaller.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2018)

etienne Mialet said:


> The other problem is I don't hear different tempi or dynamics in the library demos. In film Noir you find a lot of different feelings, atmospheres, here I feel the same mood in all tracks. This project is very unique and original and beautiful but I unfortunatly think it is limited. In sonokinetic "classic" library I found many vamps, patterns to built on it, I don't understand why this library didn't take the same way. It is something very common in jazz music, films noirs . I'd really like to use this library but I already know I just produce few tracks with it in a very specific genre.
> (sorry for my English...)



IMO, this is all about context. I've found the most usability in sonokinetics libraries is by creative use of the half-time, double time, phrase offset and harmonic shift functions and using the phrases texturally (and sparsely) among other libraries and not just using everything in a track from the same library. I don't own Noir but my experience with their past libraries is that they can actually be very flexible when fully utilizing these features.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 19, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> IMO, this is all about context. I've found the most usability in sonokinetics libraries is by creative use of the half-time, double time, phrase offset and harmonic shift functions and using the phrases texturally (and sparsely) among other libraries and not just using everything in a track from the same library. I don't own Noir but my experience with their past libraries is that they can actually be very flexible when fully utilizing these features.


I can attest to this as well. I've finally got to delve deeper into the few library I do have of theirs. The harmonic shifting and other tools of variation (including randomization for some) can be quite inspiring on many levels.


----------



## etienne Mialet (Feb 20, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I can attest to this as well. I've finally got to delve deeper into the few library I do have if theirs. The harmonicnc shifting and other tools of variation (including randomization for some) can be quite inspiring on many levels.


Yes I agree, I have a lot of sonokinetic libraries but this one is very particular, the different parts seem to be very sophisticated with rich harmonies so it may be difficult to blend them . I am waiting for more review or demos but until now nothing more...


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

etienne Mialet said:


> Yes I agree, I have a lot of sonokinetic libraries but this one is very particular, the different parts seem to be very sophisticated with rich harmonies so it may be difficult to blend them . I am waiting for more review or demos but until now nothing more...



Perhaps you are right, but maybe when slowing down and using harmonic shift it can kind of make it more "drone" like and less particular? Not sure.


----------



## Pietro (Feb 20, 2018)

Noir has always been designed to be slightly different than previous libraries.

Plain major or minor harmonies, that we used before would not really get the specific sound. So we used richer harmony, closer to that of orchestral jazz, and added a new mode of dominant, which is not used much in typical orchestral film music these days.

Orchestration has also been adjusted to match the style. We now have a section of saxophones and an alto flute in woodwinds, as well as flugelhorns instead of trumpets in brass for extra warmth. Specific playing techniques like glissandi in strings in a few of the phrases are also part of the charm.

It's a genre specific mixture, that makes it sound rather authentic. I'd say, you could still use other Sonokinetic libraries with Noir. Simple chords and fillers will still work with it. But the other way around - using Noir to spice up a massive trailer track might not work :D.


----------



## etienne Mialet (Feb 21, 2018)

Pietro said:


> Noir has always been designed to be slightly different than previous libraries.
> 
> Plain major or minor harmonies, that we used before would not really get the specific sound. So we used richer harmony, closer to that of orchestral jazz, and added a new mode of dominant, which is not used much in typical orchestral film music these days.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that, but Gil Evans or Mancini, Berstein and others created very different moods and tempi with these kind of orchestration and harmonies. That's why I am a bit disapointed hearing in Noir only one side of this very rich genre


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 21, 2018)

etienne Mialet said:


> I agree with all of that, but Gil Evans or Mancini, Berstein and others created very different moods and tempi with these kind of orchestration and harmonies. That's why I am a bit disapointed hearing in Noir only one side of this very rich genre


Sonokinetic implied earlier that they think this will be the start of a new series.. so probably a new modern/jazz orchestral phrase library?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 21, 2018)

1 Week remaining to get Noir at 50% discount!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 22, 2018)

Noir is one of my favorite, if not me true favorite, genre. I think what I love about it is the complex harmonic arrangements which I would imagine can be tough to compose especially if you have limited education with this genre. While I love the sound of this library I can't help but be concerned that it would dictate the song structure more than I would. I think you can extract the MIDI data from these phrases which, for me, may be a great educational tool. It would have been nice if they included a couple of true solo instruments so that you could play your own melodies over top but I suppose I could use my other libraries, like VSL etc, for that. On the fence and a week to go...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 22, 2018)

For me, the "Sections" part of this library is very inspirational. It's easy to lay down a musical bed and then compose a melody over it using other virtual instruments. 

The "Solos" library I use as more of a spice. I can improvise my own piano parts and I'm sure most of the people on this forum can do the same. 

I'm also experimenting with adding Noir to music I've already written. 

I'm sure you could create music solely from these two libraries, but that doesn't interest me. If people fear that this library will be of limited use, I would say that the limitations are in how you use it. That's probably true of all the Sonokinetic phrase libraries. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> thanks! we are pretty proud of it ourselves
> We'll look into this for future libs...not sure though if it would then be annoying for people who want them on 442...
> Come to think of it, I think we even forgot to put the switch in there for Noir, so Noir will be 442 unless you manually change that in the tune settings of Kontakt -> just set it to -0.06 for 440 and resave the patch and you won't have to worry about it again...



Hello Sonokinetic,

thank you for your honest answer. It is important to me to work in 440 hz.
Now, I have some questions about this 440-hz subject:

First Question: is this value (-0,06) the same one for all of your libraries? Can I save all my Sonokinetic libraries in Kontakt with -0,06 and I will have each one with a 440 hz tuning?

Second question: is this workaround a loss of quality or does the software do the same re-tuning action when I adjust "440 hz" in Sotto/Maximo etc.?

Third question: should I do another "batch resave" additionally after saving the new program within Kontakt?

Last question: is this action true for all of your libraries including "Brass Ostinatos", "Bells & Whistles", "Oud"etc.. or just for the sample phrase libraries?

Please let me know which library are concerned because I own a lot of your libraries. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Sosimple88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> 1 Week remaining to get Noir at 50% discount!


The more I look, the more I want it...


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 24, 2018)

I bought it and have spent about an hour with it. I am not familiar with any of Sonokinetic's phrase based instruments this being my first. (I do have Toll and Ostinato Strings)

What I love about Noir is the sound. There are string phrases that would seemingly be impossible to achieve with a conventional library. I love this genre and don't have the musical chops to figure it out (ex-drummer can barely tie my shoes - no offense to drummers who can tie their shoes but I'm betting, like me, you wear sandals or flippers most days... just sayin' )

The woodwinds and brass are equally as beautiful. The real magic begins when you layer a few phrases together. Then play a simple chord with the left hand and things start to get real interesting and I feel like "holy cow this came out of me"

But the reality is it didn't...

I don't know what i'm playing. Some sort of weird jazzy chord with glissandos and muted trumpets sounding amazing but where do I go from there? This is where I'm stuck at the moment. 

There is definitely going to be a steep learning curve for me. Not only with the new way of "playing this instrument" but with learning this genre note by note. The good news is I told myself that Noir is going to be an education first and an instrument second (for me personally anyway, your experience may be the other way round...) If 10% of this library makes it into my music and/or if I learn two new chord progressions or new voicing etc it will be well worth the money IMHO.

Again, I'm not a seasoned pro like a lot of you talented guys and gals here... Who am I?...

...I'm just a guy with a trench coat, a smoldering cigarette and a dame in the backseat of a '39 Packard who talks like a sailor but looks like an angel... Wish me luck.


----------



## stixman (Feb 24, 2018)

Love the sound...still cannot make up my mind...tough decision to make...


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 25, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I bought it and have spent about an hour with it. I am not familiar with any of Sonokinetic's phrase based instruments this being my first. (I do have Toll and Ostinato Strings)
> 
> What I love about Noir is the sound. There are string phrases that would seemingly be impossible to achieve with a conventional library. I love this genre and don't have the musical chops to figure it out (ex-drummer can barely tie my shoes - no offense to drummers who can tie their shoes but I'm betting, like me, you wear sandals or flippers most days... just sayin' )
> 
> ...



I'm going to log off of VI-C for the rest of the day because no post will better this one. Thanks for that, dpasdernick. And I completely agree with everything you just said. I played with it all yesterday afternoon and the sound is just spot on, the noir mood is totally on point. I had moments where I was thinking _wow, I sound amazing, I can't believe I just made that_, but as you said, I didn't. And I, too, became more fascinated with hearing how the chords modulated the melodies and watching the notes and keys on screen create variations in the interaction of the phrases. I realized that I could learn a whole hell of a lot just by tinkering with this instrument and, while I'm at it, get a ton of inspiration in a melody here, a chord change there, or just a random combo. Plus, it's a master class on how the instruments in Noir work together. I'm so glad I got this, I was on the fence for a bit, but I'm very excited to see how Noir will integrate into my typical workflow/writing process. It's always welcome to have a new perspective on technique.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 25, 2018)

A multisampled non-phrase library with the same sonic qualities from Sonokinetic would be an instabuy for me and I'd be willing to pay the price (I've got both Swing libraries) but I'm really on the fence with this one and share the same concerns - how the hell would I this incorporate into my workflow and composing process. Not saying it's impossible and trust me I would love to...well, I've got a few more days to decide.


----------



## procreative (Feb 25, 2018)

What I love most about the Sonokinetic phrase libraries is the educational use, its a hands on way to discover (1) How good orchestration can create interesting motifs and (2) Its a useful starting point to go off into new territory (even if you end up not using the phrases).

For those of us less schooled in orchestration its a non-theory way of grasping the art of multi-part writing. I often struggle with the counterpoint and splitting of voices and these titles really show how this can work.

The Midi Drag/Drop is also quite handy, though trying to replicate some of the lines is near on impossible as its the magic glue of the live playing often that gives phrases their life and vigour.


----------



## PeterN (Feb 25, 2018)

The solo instruments are great addition.

I use these Sono libraries so that I cut out phrases and occasionally add the phrases to my stuff, to add realism, but the lack of solo instruments always made this way limited. And sounds didnt always blend well. Now, it seems, this library has opened this up to some degree, by adding solo instruments. Which is great.

Heres just a wish that the solo instrumets possibility would one day be updated to the rest of Sonokinetic phrase libraries too.


----------



## PeterN (Feb 25, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on this one and it came down to 130EUR, after the conversion from USD. Certainly no complain about the price, ”too cheap” eh? Will take days to download it from this forlorn global corner, but judging by the demos the strings sound very lush, with a pinch of 70’s movies maybe? Looking forward to experiment.


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello guys! 

Just received my purchased HD from sonokinetic, I’m just at lost on how to activate the libraries, I’ve transferred the libraries to my external SSD already, I don’t have the full kontakt so I understand I have to use the kontakt player instead, the information on sonokinetic webpage was updated 18/02/18 instructed to add library via the kontakt player and click “activate” and then enter the serial numbers, the instructions from NI webpage is totally different apparently I have to download Native Access as well BUT it says don’t click activate, I’m really lost and I don’t want to mess this up...could some one please direct me to a step by step instructions on how to activate the the libraries already saved on my external ssd? Please help!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 26, 2018)

benishoga said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just received my purchased HD from sonokinetic, I’m just at lost on how to activate the libraries, I’ve transferred the libraries to my external SSD already, I don’t have the full kontakt so I understand I have to use the kontakt player instead, the information on sonokinetic webpage was updated 18/02/18 instructed to add library via the kontakt player and click “activate” and then enter the serial numbers, the instructions from NI webpage is totally different apparently I have to download Native Access as well BUT it says don’t click activate, I’m really lost and I don’t want to mess this up...could some one please direct me to a step by step instructions on how to activate the the libraries already saved on my external ssd? Please help!



Hi,

Please create a ticket at support.sonokinetic.net where they will be happy to assist you


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please create a ticket at support.sonokinetic.net where they will be happy to assist you



Thanks Sonokinetic! I already have an open ticket with Ken Black,unrelated to this one though, my “NOIR” purchased didn’t get included with my purchased HD, you guys have an amazing customer support so I’m confidence it will get sorted in no time, I just didn’t want to snow you guys In with basic stuff, I’m trying to sort this bymyself if I could by reading on the forum, knowing you guys are super busy, this is just a quick question...just needing a link on how to activate the “the pro Bundle” I’ve already transferred to my external ssd. I’ll open another ticket if I really need to.

Thanks again!


----------



## procreative (Feb 26, 2018)

1. Install and open Native Access
2. There is a button to "Add a Serial", type in the product in the window that opens.
3. After successfully adding the serial, you will see an entry for the product.
4. Then you need to install it, you will have the option to locate where the library folder is (on your external HD).
5. You may need to install Kontakt Player if you have not done so already.

Once all this is done successfully, quit Native Access.

When you open Kontakt Player via Standalone or Plugin it should show up in the libraries tab.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> 1. Install and open Native Access
> 2. There is a button to "Add a Serial", type in the product in the window that opens.
> 3. After successfully adding the serial, you will see an entry for the product.
> 4. Then you need to install it, you will have the option to locate where the library folder is (on your external HD).
> ...



That's nearly correct, but not quite  For the duration of the sale, the serial numbers are all automatically added to Native Access on purchase, so step 2 can be omitted


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> That's nearly correct, but not quite  For the duration of the sale, the serial numbers are all automatically added to Native Access on purchase, so step 2 can be omitted


 
Phew! Was thinking i have 25 + serial numbers to cut and paste! I’d be here all night


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

So I have finally installed “native access” and “kontakt player” when I open native access, in the “not installed” tab all my products/libraries are underneath each product there is a button “add library” and clicking on this button produces another pop window that says “installation preferences” that has 3 options underneath;

Download location
Application location
Content location

And then a “confirm” button 

I don’t want to download anything, as I already have the libraries on my external SSD, 

I just need to activate them and make sure they appear on kontakt player.

Man this is the most epic process ever!

Someone please help?


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

So this is turning out to be a more work than it needs to be.

Hello guys 

I'm really at lost here and I've tried reading all the related forums but this is still not working for me, I've purchased and Sonokinetic's "Pro Bundle" and "Noir" on recent/ongoing sale, I've received the HD from Sonokinetic and I've transferred all the libraries to my external SSD.

I've downloaded "native access" and also downloaded and updated to the new kontakt player...

here is my problem. 

1 How do I make them appear in kontakt player, there is no instructions anywhere on how to do this. Sonokinetic's video instructions don't even have any mention of native access, NI video was totally differnt from sonokinetic's video.

2 Ken Black from Sonokinetic has troubleshot the steps with me had been super helpful, he asked me to do the following; 

Open "native access" navigate to your "not installed libraries" and direct it to your external ssd where you saved your libraries...somewhere along those lines...but still no love.

This should work, but when I browse through my SSD where all my libraries are saved, clicked on for instance "watchmaker folder" the "install buttons" was grayed out within native access and can't be clicked.

opening the kontakt player in stand alone mode nothing was transferred.

Could someone please advise whats happening here?

I've been directed to contact NI support, last time i had any dealing with those support guys, it took them a week and a half to respond. I saved up for this and was looking forward and excited to use the libraries but just one drama after next. :-(


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 26, 2018)

You shouldn't have to do more than select the library to add within NA, click the add button, navigate to the directory where the product is installed and select that directory, click open.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Feb 26, 2018)

Just in case this might help.


----------



## Joe Maron (Feb 26, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Yes, I can confirm this. And their support team is awesome. I just had a special support case and they made everything possible. Great company.



+100! Sonokinetic rocks!


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Just an update just in case someone might experience the same issue of grayed out install button, This one worked for me, here's what I did;

1. Log out of "native access"
2. Restarted Mac.
3. Log back into "native access"
4. Go to setting, 
5. Go to "native access" content location setting and then backed one folder down, so that it's only showing my external SSD not the actual sonokinetic library folder I'm trying to direct it to.
6. saved my setting
7. Log out "native access"
8. Log back in again, go click add library, and then this time around direct the Content location to the actual library folder.
9. Click open.
10. Tadaaa! Install button is blue and no longer grayed out.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> You shouldn't have to do more than select the library to add within NA, click the add button, navigate to the directory where the product is installed and select that directory, click open.



Yeah that’s what I was doing Sovereign, but when I clicked open the install button remains grayed out, anyhow I got to work eventually. I posted here a few moments ago, thanks for reading!


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Dr Belasco said:


> Just in case this might help.



Thanks for the heads up, I saw that video too and followed that as well but my install button remained grayed out after clicking the open button. What I did worked for me✌


----------



## benishoga (Feb 26, 2018)

Joe Maron said:


> +100! Sonokinetic rocks!



Yeah, Ken Black is super awesome! Error was made with my order and that was rectified pretty much within 20 mins of me raising a ticket! USB was sent with tracking number within 30 mins.

Man, I don’t know any company with this level of customer service!

In comparison, a week before I received my composer cloud x HD ‘hollywood choir” didn’t download properly on the HD after getting in touch with their support chat which was really friendly but just gave me a run around of downloading the library online. I just said thanks for all the help but somehow the guy just totally missed why i purchased the HD...But yeah sonokinetic support is definitely up there with the best!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 26, 2018)

Final 2 days of the sale https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/komplete/sonokinetic-offer-2018/


----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 9, 2018)

Should have been named "Noiro"


----------

